# UberPedal



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UberPedal: Uber now offers cars with bike racks for an extra $5*
*BY TAYLOR SOPER*

http://www.geekwire.com/2014/uberpedal-launches-seattle/


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Your link leads back here.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *UberPedal: Uber now offers cars with bike racks for an extra $5*
> *BY TAYLOR SOPER*
> 
> http://www.geekwire.com/2014/uberpedal-launches-seattle/#disqus_thread


Ok what left uber jet, uber pedal, uber lunch, uber package delivery, uber helicopter, uber taxi, uber ice cream, ferry service, and do not forget uber pool, time to do the IPO.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> Your link leads back here.


Fixed


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

UberHooker is next in Amsterdam and Germany.
UberKillerForHire is next in Russia and all former soviet republics.

BTW, do I have to blow a rider if he asks me too just to make Uber happy? I hope not cause I'm not into males at all.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

billybengal said:


> UberHooker is next in Amsterdam and Germany.
> UberKillerForHire is next in Russia and all former soviet republics.
> 
> BTW, do I have to blow a rider if he asks me too just to make Uber happy? I hope not cause I'm not into males at all.


How badly do you want that 5th star?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

billybengal said:


> UberHooker is next in Amsterdam and Germany.
> UberKillerForHire is next in Russia and all former soviet republics.
> 
> BTW, do I have to blow a rider if he asks me too just to make Uber happy? I hope not cause I'm not into males at all.


Yeah, but with UberKillerForHire you have to wear one of those tacky tracksuits.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I carry a compact 2-bike rack in the back of my car. Never had need to use it for a passenger, but I'm a cyclist myself, and it's a good place to keep it. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004C966JE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Might have to pick people up in the woods on the trail.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I sent this idea to Uber when I first started a few months ago. Got back some canned response that I could offer that if I wanted. I noted tha Riders would need to sign a disclaimer stating they were responsible for any damage to their bike. Uber might be wise as well to let newer 4 door trucks be platforms. I think Lyft allows. Just think of the folks who have items to be moved but do not need a full truck. Or picking up stuff at Home Depot/Lowes/Ikea.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Ever hear of two men and a truck? $79 per hour last I checked.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Sly said:


> Ever hear of two men and a truck? $79 per hour last I checked.


What if you have the two guys, and just need a truck?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> Ok what left uber jet, uber pedal, uber lunch, uber package delivery, uber helicopter, uber taxi, uber ice cream, ferry service, and do not forget uber pool, time to do the IPO.


Uber Ambulance
Uber Fruit Shop
Uber Masseuse
Uber Pizza
Uber Whatever

All done at a cheaper rate, at questionable standards


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> What if you have the two guys, and just need a truck?


Uhaul


----------

